# Anyone know Quinn Cook?



## Gremlin

A long story but I ended up with a backpack belonging to him but don't know how to get it back. If anyone can help, please send a PM. I can also be reached at nine70-9eight7-9zero7five.


----------



## mattman

For a second I thought he was lost!


----------



## jgrebe

Gremlin said:


> A long story but .


OK let's here it. Preferably an epic 7 installment saga lasting until runoff. With the finishing of the San Miguel Saga the Buzzards are hungry for entertainment


----------



## BilloutWest

jgrebe said:


> OK let's hear it. Preferably an epic 7 installment saga lasting until runoff. With the finishing of the San Miguel Saga the Buzzards are hungry for entertainment


Could we just pay and get these on NetFlicks?

The suspense ........


----------



## ricejabetween

Take the back pack to the Black Dog Saloon in New Castle...he drops in there on occasion.


----------



## Gremlin

Part 1.

On a day last week that began like every average day, the Co-Captain and I awoke to the buzzing alarm clock, got ready for the day, and exited the home before the sun came up. I had my lunch and a few items I might need for the day packed into the same black duffel bag I place in the rear hatch of the Prius every morning. The Co-Captain placed her laptop and work bag in the rear seat like she does every morning.

I spent an hour in my cubicle before heading out for another day visiting job sites up and down the Roaring Fork valley. By now the sun was up as I got into my company truck and drove to my parked Prius and retrieved my lunch and the black duffel bag from the rear hatch.

I don't recall anything unusual happening that day; no missed phone calls, no cryptic text messages. Imagine my surprise when, while returning my black duffel bag to the Prius at the end of a long work day, I discovered a backpack I had never seen before inside the locked hatch where I was about to place my bag!

Immediately, I recounted the events of the day. Could this backpack have been left in the hatch by someone the previous weekend? Did I not see it in the morning darkness and place my duffel bag on top of it? Perhaps I was distracted by the irony of an incandescent bulb illuminating the cargo area of a 2016 Prius.

Obviously, I was going to need answers...


----------



## jgrebe

Epic. Cant wait for the next installment next year!


----------



## cayo 2

Yeah ...on the edge of my seat with that cliffhanger..a truly ripping yarn..you better embellish the next installment alot.Maybe the bag is full of millions in small bills,severed heads,or anthrax (all of the above?)And remember sex sells and if it bleeds it leads...carry on


----------



## Gremlin

ricejabetween said:


> Take the back pack to the Black Dog Saloon in New Castle...he drops in there on occasion.



Are you sure you don't mean "John Quinn"? I've been "Quinned" before.😀


----------



## qdidily

Gremlin said:


> A long story but I ended up with a backpack belonging to him but don't know how to get it back. If anyone can help, please send a PM. I can also be reached at nine70-9eight7-9zero7five.


yes i know him!!! I thought this was resolved a long time ago....
my number is 9703312545


----------



## WillBringBeer

Now hold on there, Gremlin. I know being Quinned is now an accepted part or rafting parlance, but I have changed my ways, honest!


----------



## Gremlin

WillBringBeer said:


> Now hold on there, Gremlin. I know being Quinned is now an accepted part or rafting parlance, but I have changed my ways, honest!



Bwaaah Haaaaa haaa! I thought I was merely amusing myself!! Welcome to the Buzz... and bring beer😀


----------

